# Va trebui să contramandez?



## Bântuit

Bună,

Îmi pare rău de asta.*Va *trebui să contramandez.

Mă gândesc că trebuia să fie *voi *în loc de *va*.

Am dreptate în acest caz?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Ai dreptate, ar trebui să fie *(eu) voi trebui să contramandez*. Absenţa lui "eu" conferă cumva un caracter impersonal. Pare să fie  destul de comun pentru că nici mie nu-mi sună ciudat decât dacă îl adaug  pe "eu".

În orice caz, conjugarea este:

eu voi trebui
tu vei trebui
el/ea va trebui


Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc!


----------



## Caktus

Bântuit said:


> Bună,
> 
> Îmi pare rău de asta.*Va *trebui să contramandez.
> 
> Mă gândesc că trebuia să fie *voi *în loc de *va*.
> 
> Am dreptate în acest caz?
> 
> Mulţumesc.



 Verbul a trebui este impersonal/unipersonal. Nu are forme decat pentru persoana a 3-a singular şi sunt acceptate şi unele forme de persoana a 3-a plural (nu ştiu dacă în trecut erau acceptate!!!). Pentru viitor avem: va trebui şi vor trebui.


  În *Dicţionarul ortografic, ortoepic şi morfologic al limbii române* avem următoarea prezentare:
*trebuí (a ~)* vb., ind. prez. 3 sg. _trébuie,_ imperf. 3 sg. _trebuiá,_ 3 pl. _trebuiáu,_ viit. 3 pl. _vor trebuí;_ conj. prez. 3 _să trebuiáscă_ 


Formele de viitor: 
  (eu) voi trebui
  (tu) vei trebui
  (noi) vom trebui 
    (voi) veţi trebui
     nu sunt acceptate de norma literară şi nici nu sunt prea folosite.


----------



## farscape

I stand corrected: Dura DEX sed lex. 

Mai poftim pe-aici, Caktus 


P.S. Nu ştiu cine menţine pagina aceasta pe 'Net  (http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/go.php?D1=5&T1=trebui), dar şi ei  conjugă verbul a trebui ca şi cum ar fi personal. Mai mult,  indică şi alte verbe care se conjugă similar. Bănuiesc că nu (mai) sunt vorbitori nativi, pentru că folosesc termenul  "subjonctiv" pentru conjunctiv.

Discuţia aceasta de pe Softpedia (http://forum.softpedia.com/lofiversion/index.php/t66768-50.html) - dacă reuşeşti să treci peste cele 90%  inepţii şi insulte - explică cum eludarea verbului a fi în construcţii  de tipul "noi trebuim duşi la doctor" în loc de "noi trebuie să fim duşi  la doctor", forţează personalizarea verbului a trebui.




TTFN.


----------

